# La San Marco parts...



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have a reliable source for La San Marco espresso machine parts?

I need a few gaskets & teflon washers for a 2001 85-16-m.2 that I'm rebuilding and am struggling to find a supplier.

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Nice job there...

We strip machines for a living, might help you out, let us know exactly what you need and we could help you with parts...

try emailing us at [email protected]


----------

